# missed twin in 20 wk ultrasound??



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

Can an ultrasound machine miss a twin at 20 weeks? My birthing center (free-standing birthing center, not in a hospital) did an ultrasound at 20 weeks and only saw 1 baby. Are there stories or statistics that prove that one _can_ be missed? And if so, how? Position of the twin? If it is further in the back, on top of each other, ect. Things like that. I'm looking for actual stories or links.


----------



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

Nobody has anything?


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I know one person who was told she was having a boy. She had twin girls. They mistook the second umbilical cord for a penis. This was in 1989.


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you try posting in the parenting multiples forum? They might have more info.
My Mum was a surprise twin! But that was back in the 40s and I think quite common.
Do you think they missed a twin?


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Well... anything is possible. But unless the equipment was old, the u/s tech new or not very experienced, the u/s was done quickly or was an early transvaginal u/s (where it's easier for one twin to hide)... it's not very _probable_ that they would miss a twin at 20 weeks.

But it is possible.

If you're concerned about the chance of a twin, or think there is a twin, perhaps ask for a "quickie" u/s just to check? Did you have any blood work done (twins will cause anomalous results in things like the triple screen). I don't know about any studies that have looked at the % of "missed" twins by gestational week though.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

Well... anything is possible. But unless the equipment was old, the u/s tech new or not very experienced, the u/s was done quickly or was an early transvaginal u/s (where it's easier for one twin to hide)... it's not very _probable_ that they would miss a twin at 20 weeks.

But it is possible.








:

I had a missed twin at 12w, but it was a 15-second u/s. The CNM couldn't find the hb with a doppler, so she did a very brief u/s, saw a baby, and turned it off. At my 18w u/s, sure enough, the tech found two right away.

If it was that 20w u/s where the tech does the measurements and such, then I'd say no, that is not possible to miss a twin.


----------



## sweetsadie77 (Jun 13, 2006)

While it's unlikely, its still possible. Ultrasound is only a screening tool not a diagnostic test. I have seen ultrasounds (or should I say ultrasound techs and radiologists) miss things often. They also see things that aren't there at all.


----------



## bohemian momma (Sep 4, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing. I had an elective u/s at 20 weeks. This is baby #5 and I just feel differently than the previous babies. Plus my placenta posterior but this lo only stays on my right side. Which is strange, to me at least.


----------



## mareseatoats (Mar 4, 2011)

I worked at a children's clothing store near a hospital and we had a woman come in once who had had twins unexpectedly. The boy was in front and they didn't hear the girl's heartbeat, she was behind him, I guess? I obviously didn't ask about her testing or anything, but she seemed totally shocked.


----------

